# Whistle-blowing witch fired by TSA



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wiccan is fired after complaint about casting spells - and after she complained about lax security at the airport. I smell a lawsuit spell being cast. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41959553/ns/business-us_business/


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Most people fear that which they do not (or refuse to) understand. Willful ignorance is very hard to overcome. I hope she wins - and maybe the idiots at TSA will actually learn something.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Idiots. This situation should not have gone this far.

However, this was a funny quote because it would be true: "To put a spell on a heater of a car, if I had that kind of power, I wouldn't be working for TSA. I would go buy lottery tickets and put a spell on the balls.”


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

An Albert Einstein quote works well here. 

"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, hp! Thanks for posting that little quip


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm surprised the TSA didn't send her to Salem and ask her to stand on a big pile of wood while they tied her to a stake. That would have learned her for hexing the heater. Ignorance is bliss!


----------

